# Razer Death Adder macht automatisch Doppelklick



## W3edstar (30. Oktober 2012)

Yo dudes  mein erster thread hier ...also hoffentlich alles Regelnkonform . Hab seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit meiner Razer Death Adder 3.5. Und zwar faellt.mir in letzter ZEit immer wieder auf, dass die maus bei einem einfachen klick einen Doppelklick ausgibt. Das komische daran es ist nicht immer so aber doch relatif haeufig ... Maus am A... Oder Treiber/ Firmware Problem ? Gruß


----------



## vvoll3 (30. Oktober 2012)

Zu 99% der Switch hinüber. Je nach Alter Umtausch, Neue holen oder einen neuen Switch einlöten.


----------



## Skeksis (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist übrigens ein bekanntes Phänomen und betrifft alle Mäuse. Auch wenn ich kein Freund von Razer bin, das kann bei jedem Hersteller passieren. Mit gleicher Häufigkeit und Verteilung.


----------



## W3edstar (30. Oktober 2012)

Ok alles klar danke euch ! Garantie is leider schon weg aber die maus is ansonsten noch tip top deswegen werd ichs mal mit dem loeten versuchen ansonsten muss ich sowiso ne neue kaufen ... Nen versuch isses wert  danke jungs !


----------



## noxious (9. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand das Problem hat, hier gibt es eine Lösung:
How to Fix: Maus Doppelklick Problem bei einem Klick. - YouTube


----------

